# 43, and only 1 follicle :( Is there any hope?



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

I had my first ICSI in Feb/March using the long protocol (Buserelin and 300 Gonal F), they retrieved 4 eggs, 3 fertilised but BFN - the embroys were all fragmented.  The consultant changed me to the short protocol (300 Gonal F and Cetrotide) as she thought I would produce more eggs that way.  She also started me on DHEA and asprin as she thought they might help with follicle numbers and embryo quality.  

I went in for my 7 day scan yesterday and am devastated as instead of more follicles I only have one measly follicle growing and the poor little thing is only 9mm.  The nurse was surpsied too as she was expecting faster follicle growth on this protocol.  She told me I could either give up or continue for a few more days to see if there was any improvement.  After some persuasion they reluctantly upped my Gonal F dose to 450, but they said I was just throwing money away as a higher dose won't make any difference.  The nurse didn't know why I had had such a bad response to the drugs but suspected that my FSH must have shot up dramatically (it was 14.9 before my first ICSI).

I really don't know what to do now and just keep bursting into tears.  Is it worth carrying on this cycle with just one follicle?  We can't convert to IUI as DH has poor quality sperm.  Does this mean it's the end of the road for me using my own eggs or is there another protocol out there that I could try?  I am rapidly running out of time and money, and feel so down so any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lindz


Oh Im so sorry for you its so disappointing when that happens  
You have to think to yourself whats important to you.
Having a baby.......? or having a baby with your own genes?
If you are determined to have a baby with your own genes, well it only takes 1 good egg, so although the chances are slim, it is possible, but you may have to try a few times..its costly ( Ive been there!!)there are ladies on here who have success with own eggs are 43+
I did 2 goes with my own eggs at 43, before I moved onto DE.....
I was given the stats as less than 2% chance of success at 43+...its very disheartening  
...but if you can get your head round DE.....you increase your chances to over 55% chance of success......
only you can make that decision.....
much love and luck  


Lily x


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for your support Lily, I will try and hang in there for this round, you never know it only takes one egg to make a baby.  

At 43 I don't have any children at all and have always yearned to look at my baby and see a little part of me looking back, but I know deep down you are right so if my one little follie doesn't come good I guess I will have to try and embrace the DE thing somehow.  I just can't believe it has come to this - sigh!

Lindz xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Lindz.read my profile.given 1%chance of success after 3 failed ivfs.fsh 22 at 1 time.currently cuddlin my beautiful 8mth old.conceived naturally at age of 43.5.never give up hope!berniex


----------



## spring-chicken (May 7, 2010)

Hi Lindz,

I agree with Bernie....don't give up!
There are plenty of sucess stories at your age and even a few now in mid-forties ...the oldest being 49yrs using her own eggs ...so panic not! 

Please know that cycles vary....even in the same woman!  All your cycles are NOT the same, so you may well have better results next time    ..even on the same drugs, you can have different responses in different cycles!  ...hang on in there...it's way too early to give up! 

Unfortunately, disappoinments inevitable along the IVF road...and they don't get any easier to deal with, but you just have to re-focus, pick yourself up and continue with the hope that you will be blessed with a little one    

Luv
SpringChicken    xxxx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for your support Bernie and SpringChicken.   

Sadly this cycle didn't work out even though I managed to grow three more follices after 3 weeks of stimming they still only managed to collect one egg for some reason.  The first follicle turned out to be a stupid cyst - don't know if that stopped my follicles growing properly?  Was due for transfer of my one little embryo today but it fertilised abnormally so just left with a pain in the side now.   

This IVF journey can be so lonely, especially when you work for a family charity full of kids, babies and pregnant women!  I guess somehow I'll just have to pick myself up and drag myself into work tomorrow and try and smile.... aargh!  

I have an appointment to see the consultant in August (seems a lifetime away) to discuss the next step, and to see if the stupid cyst has disappeared.  I don't want to give up just yet - I just hope they let me try again even though they have strongly hinted that there is no hope.  Knowing there are people in the same situation as me helps so much, and especially hearing success stories too is really inspiring.  Just praying that maybe I too will be one of the lucky ones.

Hugs, Lindz xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry lindz.i remember having a cyst that developed durin day1 of a ivf cycle and had 2 delay sumthing 4 a day.injections i think.but i dont know if urs caus of sum other reason berniex


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Lindz,

So sorry to hear about your cycle. I just wanted to mention that the cyst may well of affected how you responded to the meds as it can gobble up the meds leaving very little for the ovarie to respond to.
Have you considered natural IVF where you go for that one good egg rather than pumping yourself full of meds? Happy to discuss this if that would be of help though there is a thread discussing just that subject on here.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Lindz, I'm sorry about your cycle too.  It reminds me of my last one with own eggs, where I was doing natural cycle IVF - a total of about five attempts to start a cycle, only one of them went all the way to egg collection, and then they couldn't find an egg. Gutted.  

I began to really dread going for my scans, I was almost embarrassed to keep going. 

After so many false starts I gave up. But I couldn't give up on the dream so now I'm waiting for  a donor egg cycle!

Although some older women do have babies naturally, and you may be one, I tend to worry that it gives out false hopes.  I had a natural pg which only lasted a short time when I was about 41, but the consultant said it had no chance of working as old eggs are abnormal.  Clearly that isn't the case for everyone but chances are not great.

Just don't forget that donor egg is an option.

Lilo xxx


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lilo,

Dont give up, we are in the same boat, same age, the strugle continues


----------

